# 1000 Members! Congrats DebZigo!



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Can ya'll believe we are only 81 members from reaching *1000*, this will definitely require a kindlebration. 

What is your favorite thing about Kindleboards? My favorite thing is the way my reading horizon has been broadened, readding books and authors I would have never read had it not been for Kindleboards.

Next...

Linda


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I do like the Bargain Books and Free Books links in the book corner, but that's the cheapskate in me. I suppose I should say the camaraderie and like-minded individuals?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I have to agree with Mikuto. I also like the friendly atmosphere and great discussion about books.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My favorite thing is that we start out with what we have in common.... our love of reading - especially on our Kindles..... and then we are able to expand that to all of the things that we don't necessarily have in common ie:  different tastes in reading genre, different tastes in accessorizing (or not), differences in our ages and professions etc. and then we are able to share all of who we are and what we are about..... and that's appreciated and respected here.  It's a great group and an excellent place to "hang out" when we're not on our Kindles!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I like it here because nobody draws on my face with an indelible pen when I fall asleep in the corner.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I like it here because nobody draws on my face with an indelible pen when I fall asleep in the corner.


Are you sure?

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

It's twice as absorbent as other leading brands.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I came here at first just to learn all I could about the Kindle while waiting for it to arrive. I then decided it was a great place for book recommendations and helps & hints... I have stayed because of all the wonderful people I have met!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Betsy


Well I WAS sure. Now I won't get any sleep.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it here,  well because, uh, er  well i like it here, that's why.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I like it here because I get great book recommendations; because I work at home and this gives me a small glimpse into the rest of the world each day; because the site has led me to numerous other sites I never would have found on my own; and lastly, because everyone is so interesting.  
Thanks, 
deb


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

*YOU!*

I came looking for information, just like many other forums that I've visited. This is the first forum I've actually joined. Everybody is so helpful and friendly. There is no flaming or criticizing. Everybody is just plain great. OK, there's one or two that might be a little weird and a few that are a little crazy, but they're still great!

I spend much more time reading than posting, none the less I'm addicted to KindleBoards.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

kim said:


> *YOU!*
> 
> OK, there's one or two that might be a little weird and a few that are a little crazy, but they're still great!


My dog told me somebody was talking about me behind my back.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

It's just such a wonderful asset to my Kindle, a/k/a KC'sKindle.  The information, the patience of all the members and staff and your questions are answered so quickly. I was floored when I read that there were free books out there.  I'd never would've know that if it weren't for here.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> My dog told me somebody was talking about me behind my back.


Your dog was talking behind your back, or the people talking about you were behind your back?

In any case, it's not us, we talk right here in front of you. It's a sign of respect. Yeah that's it, a sign of respect. 

Mike


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, what all you said!!!  Now I'm getting all sentimental!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great people, great fun, great book recommendations (especially free and bargain books), all delivered in a friendly, fat free environment.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Where are all the other members? I usually see the same 40-50 same people posting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Where are all the other members? I usually see the same 40-50 same people posting.


They're out there. . . .watching. . . lurking! Every now and then one of them comes out of the shadows and joins the party.

YO!. .. . .*You*. . .yeah, _you _reading this. How come you're so quiet? . . . . Come on and join the fun!!



Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Your dog was talking behind your back, or the people talking about you were behind your back?
> 
> In any case, its not us, we talk right here in front of you. Its a sign of respect. Yeah thats it, a sign of respect.
> 
> Mike


How he got in my pyjamas I'll never know!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lurkers! Come out and play. I don't bite...not since Daddy bought me a taser


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Lurkers! Come out and play. I don't bite...not since Daddy bought me a taser


  Vegas!! You're going to scare them. . . . . . .


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Is this new math,  it looks like 78 to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Lurkers! Come out and play.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

The people here are great. I get so many book recommendations. I'm currently reading The Stand right now simply because of this board's members speaking so highly about it. I love the Bargain Books, Free Books, Accessories!! And to boot, we are going to have a book klub! And I'll soon be reading Outlander with the book klub because of the members' recommendations. What's not to love about this site?!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Is this new math, it looks like 78 to me.


It changes pretty regularly. . . .


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

I just love the smiles I get everytime I check in (which is way too frequently throughout the day!).  I have added authors to my reading lists, learned to covet Oberon covers, and enjoy hearing what everyone is up to...I feel like I have found a great new place to hang out filled with friends.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

People are signing up faster than we can celeberate!  They're signing up faster than we can scare them off!

At one point in the very recent past (all numbers inclusive):
30 of our members has posted 200 times or more
30 had posted between 100 and 200 times
30+ has posted between 50 and 100 times
380+ posted between 1 and 50 times
450 have not posted at all.

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

My favorite thing is meeting so many very nice and helpful people. The egos on this board are at a minimum, and that's fantastic.

Steve


----------



## Jade (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm new here but let me post what I've observed in the few short days since I've gotten here, if I may? You are all different in your own rights, yet everyone seems to be supportive of each other no matter the difference. Everyone is eager to help when someone has a problem whether it be a kindle problem or offering suggestions to help someone get a kindle of their own. You're all a lively fun bunch of people and that makes the atmosphere here warm and inviting for a noob such as myself. 

*that's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

*pwns n00bs*


----------



## Jade (Dec 1, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *pwns n00bs*


LOL guess I've been pwnd*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

It has a nice beat and it's easy to dance to plus 4 out of 5 readers that chew gum told me to post here or else....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I love the April-fresh scent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

It's a floor wax _and_ a dessert topping!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Member count shows 910... did we lose members today??


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Member count shows 910... did we lose members today??


My bad.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Member count shows 910... did we lose members today??


It says 926 where I am looking under "More Stats" at the bottom of Kindleboards home page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you go down to the home page, and scroll all the way down, under "Forum Stats" it will give a total membership.  For some reason, that is always higher than the Member List.  I don't know, can't remember if there is an approval lag....

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you go down to the home page, and scroll all the way down, under "Forum Stats" it will give a total membership. For some reason, that is always higher than the Member List. I don't know, can't remember if there is an approval lag....
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the clarification Betsy!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I was looking at the members list.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I was looking at the members list.


Can be somewhat confusing.  Anyway we are getting closer to a 1000 members and I think our growth is awesome!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Plain and simple...it's a fun place to hang out *


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

I love the book recommendations that I never would have heard of otherwise. More than that, I love the fact that I won't be blackballed for admitting that I enjoy Stephen King's early work. Even more than that, I love the friendly atmosphere. Most of all, I love that the moderators and members are so adept at fostering and maintaining that atmosphere.

Group hug! <dabbing hankie>

Okay, now back to my favorite schizophrenic serial killer novels.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Plain and simple...it's fun here *


no argument from me!!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I came here to see what's new (or free/cheap). What keeps me here is the great people!

I'm one of those who doesn't post much


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

74 away and counting....


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

I deeply appreciate the guidance through "Kindlemorphosis" (put that on the vocabulary board!) generated by our KINdleSHIP.

Many here have experienced the agony of "the wait".  They understand "the wait".  They have become one with "the wait". They are here to support those who continue to struggle through "the wait".  Yet soon (but never soon enough) "the wait" becomes "the watch", which in turn becomes "the delivery and celebration".  Then comes the adoption, and the growing pains and technical phases.  These lead to mature kindling (and accessory enabling).  But I digress...

Jim

(I also appreciate that you let me whine about my loving but cruel DW)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> (I also appreciate that you let me whine about my loving but cruel DW)


McJim, we feel your pain...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just love the concept of having a forum where you can spend time with like-minded people. I've been active in other forums over the years but this is only the second one where I really love the people, really love the atmosphere and want to spend lots of time interacting.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Can be somewhat confusing.  Anyway we are getting closer to a 1000 members and I think our *growth *  is awesome!


Just to be on the safe side you may want a doctor to look at that.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just love the concept of having a forum where you can spend time with like-minded people. I've been active in other forums over the years but this is only the second one where I really love the people, really love the atmosphere and want to spend lots of time interacting.
> 
> L


Leslie, my thoughts exactly. I read a couple of other boards, but this is the only one that I've posted more than twice on (on which I've posted? I hate grammar sometimes). I tend to be more than a bit shy, but y'all have made me feel really, really welcome and comfortable. I'm still mostly reading, but you've given me the courage to actually participate. My SO is proud of me, its next to impossible to get me to be social except in a very controlled comfort zone. I've even taken to joining in a chat some of my friends have set up - they're amazed that they've actually gotten to talk to me more than once every couple of months. All thanks to the Kindleboarders. I love this place 

Katiekat


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

I had never joined a discussion group before and I enjoy reading what everyone says about their Kindles and books.  I tend to lurk and read more than I post, but it is great to know that if I need a question answered (dumb or otherwise), it will be answered with kindness and friendship instead of derision!  You all give me great laughs which I appreciate daily and maybe someday I will take time out from reading my Kindle or these boards and learn how to do avatars, smiley faces and all the other neat things ya'll do that make my day brighter!  Thanks a million!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Just to be on the safe side you may want a doctor to look at that.


Especially if it lasts more than four hours.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

candggmom said:


> I had never joined a discussion group before and I enjoy reading what everyone says about their Kindles and books. I tend to lurk and read more than I post, but it is great to know that if I need a question answered (dumb or otherwise), it will be answered with kindness and friendship instead of derision! You all give me great laughs which I appreciate daily and maybe someday I will take time out from reading my Kindle or these boards and learn how to do avatars, smiley faces and all the other neat things ya'll do that make my day brighter! Thanks a million!
> 
> Kathy in NC


Hey, Kathy, welcome! And yes, all questions are askable, except for "Will my Kindle work in..." and "Textbooks." For those, we will politely point you to the FAQ. LOL

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Leslie, my thoughts exactly. I read a couple of other boards, but this is the only one that I've posted more than twice on (on which I've posted? I hate grammar sometimes). I tend to be more than a bit shy, but y'all have made me feel really, really welcome and comfortable. I'm still mostly reading, but you've given me the courage to actually participate. My SO is proud of me, its next to impossible to get me to be social except in a very controlled comfort zone. I've even taken to joining in a chat some of my friends have set up - they're amazed that they've actually gotten to talk to me more than once every couple of months. All thanks to the Kindleboarders. I love this place
> 
> Katiekat


Well that's great to hear. Harvey is working on getting us a chat. Something new to look forward to!

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Chat will be great fun.  Also looking forward to an ignore feature.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

After enjoying these posts from all of you... I realized that since I started working from home the end of August.... I no longer have daily contact with co-workers.... and all of you have become my contact with the outside world.  I love it that I have found like-minded people to share thoughts and information with.  I'm reading books that you have suggested that I never would have given a second thought to if I had been "on my own"... and I thank you for expanding my horizons!!  I do think of you as friends and I'm grateful for all of the help/advice that has made my Kindle experience so much richer - and me so much poorer (financially)!    The accessories and bargain books are just too good to pass up!!


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Whenever I need something new to read I scope out the board.  There are a lot of new books that I would never have started reading if it wasn't for the members of this board.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Harvey is working on getting us a chat.


No, Harvey, Please No! I'll never get any work done if we all start chatting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

If you all are interested, I can point you to another exceptionally friendly forum.

It is Vicki Pettersson's(Scent of Shadows, Taste of Night, Touch of Twilight) forum. We also discuss many other authors in this genere like Kim Harrison, Charlaine Harris, Jeaniene Frost and many others.

We used to get together andchat about True Blood as we watched it. Now that is over we just chatted about anything last week. Vicki(Showgirl) and Jeaniene(Snowgirl) were in there with us and had us in stitches for a couple hours. The were very funny together.

Come by and check it out out.

http://vickipettersson.proboards51.com/index.cgi

I am quite the post hog there to.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Although I am looking forward to a chat feature, I don't know if I can handle another forum... I can barely keep up here as it is and I am retired!!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Question - I see in the Forum Stats section it says xxxx posts by 943 members. However, there may be many members who have not posted yet. The stats you are using of how many under 1000 we are - do they come from this section of the home page. Do the number of members listed refer to the members who have posted, as it seems to say, or to the total members who have joined.

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Question - I see in the Forum Stats section it says xxxx posts by 943 members. However, there may be many members who have not posted yet. The stats you are using of how many under 1000 we are - do they come from this section of the home page. Do the number of members listed refer to the members who have posted, as it seems to say, or to the total members who have joined.
> 
> Steve


The number is our total number of members, which includes folks who have joined but have not posted anything (yet).

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Question - I see in the Forum Stats section it says xxxx posts by 943 members. However, there may be many members who have not posted yet. The stats you are using of how many under 1000 we are - do they come from this section of the home page. Do the number of members listed refer to the members who have posted, as it seems to say, or to the total members who have joined.
> 
> Steve


Steve 943 are actual number of members who have joined Kindleboards and that is what I am looking at. I would imagine there are members who haven't posted. I am looking same 
place you are. The increase in members since October is amazing and a good thing.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Yes, like Linda said. There are different ways to count the total number of members, but I go with the one that is displayed in the stats section towards the bottom of the forum's main page. That currently shows 943 members. 

The actual members list shows slightly fewer members, which I think takes into account members who have subsequently deleted their accounts. 

I expect within the next week we will be welcoming Member #1,000 - a significant milestone in the life of this board!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Angela said:


> Although I am looking forward to a chat feature, I don't know if I can handle another forum... I can barely keep up here as it is and I am retired!!


Same here, Angela! I am retired and this forum is plenty for me. I am so grateful for it. I never dreamt I would find such a wonderful bunch of people. And the chat will be another great feature. It will be just what we need for the book klub.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

*[move]40 members from 1000 40 members from 1000 40 members from 1000*


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Steve 943 are actual number of members who have joined Kindleboards and that is what I am looking at. I would imagine there are people posting that haven't joined Kindleboards yet and some who are members but haven't posted. I am looking same
> place you are. The increase in members since October is amazing and a good thing.


Can a person post here with out joining first?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Can a person post here with out joining first?


My mistake and I have corrected previous post. Thanks for the heads up Vampy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

No problem, I was curious.  Someplaces will allow guests to post but most don't.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have to say "thanks" to Leslie. If not for your post on the Amazon Kindle Discussion Board, I would have never found KindleBoards. This is the only forum I have ever joined. I lurked for a couple weeks. I was surprised and very happy to see everyone was nice. Funny too, but the nice part was what got me. Thanks for being here and doing what you do!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie cast out a big net and drew a lot of us here.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I have to say "thanks" to Leslie. If not for your post on the Amazon Kindle Discussion Board, I would have never found KindleBoards. This is the only forum I have ever joined. I lurked for a couple weeks. I was surprised and very happy to see everyone was nice. Funny too, but the nice part was what got me. Thanks for being here and doing what you do!


I think that is true for many of us. I came over and have never looked back.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

and this little fishy is glad she got snagged.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Leslie cast out a big net and drew a lot of us here.


LOL  So true Vampyre!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Would I lie to you?


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I have to say "thanks" to Leslie. If not for your post on the Amazon Kindle Discussion Board, I would have never found KindleBoards. This is the only forum I have ever joined. I lurked for a couple weeks. I was surprised and very happy to see everyone was nice. Funny too, but the nice part was what got me. Thanks for being here and doing what you do!


Me too! I had been on the Amazon Boards while trying to decide about buying a Kindle, and fortunately I stumbled into FearNot's post as he was awaiting his Kindle and I was totally hooked. Leslie offered so many encouraging words that I was completely convinced to go ahead buy one. (Leslie, they really should offer you commisssion!) Then I saw Leslie's post about the Kindleboards and I have been here ever since. This really is such a nice place to be. I was on the Amazon board yesterday briefly because I had tagged the See a Kindle in Your City when I was looking for one, and someone wanted to see one in the same place (I have offered, of course, to show him mine!)...but the Kindleboards are just so much friendlier and positive!

Thanks for all the smiles you guys give me every day!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Leslie cast out a big net and drew a lot of us here.


I love my fetching fishing costume!

Thanks, everyone, for all your kind words! I really appreciate it.

L


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

What everyone else said.  This place is all around great, albeit very distracting from the work I'm supposed to be doing......  

Plus, I'll admit it - I look forward to Bacardi Jim's quirky responses.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's always good for a smile, a laugh, and a dent in my pocketbook.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

" Dent in my pocket book", ain't that the truth!!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I love knowing that I will always find a friendly group with great reading recommendations and helpful advice for all of my silly questions.  Sniff.... I just love you guys!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Leslie cast out a big net and drew a lot of us here.


That's a great picture, Vampyre! Really like it in this context 

I like your new skin for IT and the Dr Pepper screen saver.

Looking forward to the results of that Photobucket project of yours ...

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't believe you can post without joining....Harvey?  Leslie?  Verena? Linda? Kat?  Ann?  

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you have to be a member to post. That is what I told Vampyre. I think in my original post on where to see the membership number I mentioned posting and not being a member. I had to modify it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't believe you can post without joining.


There are no buttons that allow you to post if you are not logged in. The only button available then is the Print button.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hooray for KindleBoards and the people who make it possible!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think you have to be a member to post. That is what I told Vampyre. I think in my original post on where to see the membership number I mentioned posting and not being a member. I had to modify it.


I have not seen a quote by "guest" yet


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's right, people have to register before they're allowed to post. No anonymous posts here.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Woo Hoo we picked up a bunch yesterday!  28 to go........


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Woo Hoo we picked up a bunch yesterday! 28 to go........


We sure did katiekat!

*28 and counting till we reach 1000 members*


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't stand the suspense.  I have the urge to go register 8 more times under different aliases (or in this forum would that be 'pen names').


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

All the ABOVE.  

I was reading the Amazon boards not finding them very helpful but Leslie's post. It was the guy who got all bent out of shape that she was spamming. LOL spam would have been if she was creating posts just to talk about this board. All it was was in her siggy which I never noticed until he made a fuss, so I just had to come and check it out. 

Soo I came to check it out and stayed, like one of those guests who just doesn't know when to go home   !  This is the first board that I really feel part of a conversation and not ignored. Other boards I always wondered if I forgot my deodorant or something as my posts would go unanswered.

Also I read somewhere that people who read are much happier. Since we are all readers I guess our happiness spills out into our posts and out enthusiasm for books.

The downside: My poor checkbook is crying 'Uncle' and I have enough books to last me the next...whoops double check that figure...well since I read about 5-6 books a month...only 6months that's not enough, sorry checkbook!

TheresaM


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

bkworm8it, to keep from Kindleruptcy, you need to check all those bargin books and free books they have in the other threads.  also be sure to check out places like Manybooks and Feedbooks.  Lots of great books there and they are all free!

For the actual 1K mark, I hope we're using the number from the Member list and not the less accurate one on the bottom of the front page.

Or we can use both and reach a 1000 twice!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Vampyre, I've made it over to feedbooks and downloaded several classics (those should take me a while. Right now I'm trudging through Moby Dick, seems I missed out on the required classics in High School, non of them were required where I went so I'm catching up on them so I understand movie references - but then again I just saw a tv show that was talking about Moby Dick and they gave the ending away grrrr!)

I'll have to check out Manybooks and see what they have. But people keep listing soooo many good books and books have always been my downfall.. that and sad little animals that need a home.     

TheresaM


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

If you look in there you will see I don't go near those forums anymore. I've got way too many books already. I did download four of the free books Amazon had to offer. You can't beat free!

Come on number 1000 we wan to give you a

brand new car!
a used car
brand new Kindle!
a picture of a brand new Kindle!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wahoo, we had over 300 people on the forum at one point!  Not our biggest, but wayyy up there.  No wonder I can't keep up with the posts...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Let me tell you what this place was like when I joined back in April....

Heeellllooooooo........

(silence)

It's better now.

L


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I came here because the Amazon board folks were creepin' me out. I needed to escape.

But then Teninx followed me over here anyway! hahahahaha! just joking, Mr. Ten!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Let me tell you what this place was like when I joined back in April....
> 
> Heeellllooooooo........
> 
> ...


Leslie,

I was just looking at the stats last night and noticed how "empty" the early months were 

It just struck me as being so _odd_. I find it very hard to imagine Kindle Boards as anything other than the way it is now!

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Marci said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I was just looking at the stats last night and noticed how "empty" the early months were
> 
> ...


Although the few people who were here were very nice, and Harvey was terrific. That's why I kept checking back, figuring that when the time was right, Kindleboards would spring forth, like a butterfly from a chrysalis.

Okay, now I am getting a little over the top, I will admit it. LOL...

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Textiles did it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> Textiles did it.


Right.

Makes me itch to post a Hugh picture but I am trying to stay on topic.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Let me tell you what this place was like when I joined back in April....
> 
> Heeellllooooooo........
> 
> ...


In my defense I didn't get my Kindle until July. Then I was traveling here and there until August. I came over here as soon as I saw the link in your sig on the Amazon boards. . . . .I think I'm #65

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't too far behind you, Ann, #71.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, we have numbers? Running off to check....

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sort the member list by date joined.  There are 30 to a page.  So when you find yourself it's just a matter of counting down. . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Sort the member list by date joined. There are 30 to a page. So when you find yourself it's just a matter of counting down. . .
> 
> Ann


Looks like I am number 24. I sort of wonder about ViagraMan who joined before me with 0 posts. I wonder what happened to him? LOL

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I wondered too if there was some way sort of delete those sorts. . .There are some others who have posted a few times but the most recent was last year so they're probably gone. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't believe I'm all the way back on page 13.  I joined 11/5.  Like many others, I was caught in Leslie's net.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Looks like I am number 24. I sort of wonder about ViagraMan who joined before me with 0 posts. I wonder what happened to him? LOL
> 
> L


He had a you-know-what that lasted more than four hours.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I can't believe I'm all the way back on page 13. I joined 11/5. Like many others, I was caught in Leslie's net.


Everytime someone says something like this, you make me incredibly happy....thanks so much.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> He had a you-know-what that lasted more than four hours.


Using a vocab word from today, one might say that he was an adamantine member.

(I hope I don't get censored for that! yikes!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie's why I'm here....

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Using a vocab word from today, one might say that he was an adamantine member.
> 
> (I hope I don't get censored for that! yikes!)


*points at the "Global Moderator" under your name*

YOU can say stuff like that.

*is jealous*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *points at the "Global Moderator" under your name*
> 
> YOU can say stuff like that.
> 
> *is jealous*


Okay, I'll give you a free pass...LOL....but it has to be a vocabulary word. We're all about learning here.... 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Often it's not what you say it's how you say it.

For example, brilliantly with a diamond-like luster.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, I'll give you a free pass...LOL....
> 
> L


*bookmarks this post to show Betsy in the future*

Hehehehe..... I have one coming. I'd better save it up for something good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *bookmarks this post to show Betsy in the future*
> 
> Hehehehe..... I have one coming. I'd better save it up for something good.


The free pass is from Leslie, not me. 

On the other hand, as I recall, you still owe me one for the animated gif thread.


Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *bookmarks this post to show Betsy in the future*
> 
> Hehehehe..... I have one coming. I'd better save it up for something good.


Hahahahah...okay....you've got it, Jim. Vocab, baby, vocab.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is your new editing assistant.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Woah!!  I just went to see what # I was (not that it matters!) but I registered in the same day as about 100 people!  If I recall, 10-28 was the beginning of the surge that started here!!  
Now I can't imagine life without it!  (How ELSE would I waste time at work?!   )


----------



## Margarita (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,
I am new here and I am a totally addicted Kindleholic. But I am not looking for a cure. Love your posts on free and bargain books.  Love the recommendations  and discussions. 
I guess I will be drinking my morning coffee with you all.

Rita


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Margarita said:


> Hello,
> I am new here and I am a totally addicted Kindleholic. But I am not looking for a cure. Love your posts on free and bargain books. Love the recommendations and discussions.
> I guess I will be drinking my morning coffee with you all.
> 
> Rita


Glad to hear that Rita and we do have a Good Morning Thread in which we can say hello, tell what the weather is like where we live and anything else of interest. See you in the morning. 
Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Rita and welcome to the Boards!! Glad you can join us.



Jen said:


> Woah!! I just went to see what # I was (not that it matters!) but I registered in the same day as about 100 people! If I recall, 10-28 was the beginning of the surge that started here!!
> Now I can't imagine life without it! (How ELSE would I waste time at work?!  )


I went and checked too. I showed up at KB on the 28th with the "masses", but lurked as a guest until November 1st. If I counted correctly I am _332 of the collective_!! Resistance is futile!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

[move]*We are 5 members away from 1000! We are 5 members away from 1000!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

5 away on the Kindleboards home page, 23 away in the members page.  Which one do we count?  Woohoo!!!!  Maybe today!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I believe, but don't hold me to it that Harvey or Leslie said the members page lags behind for some reason.    It is posted somewhere in this thread. Betsy yo will definitely have to send flowers, balloons or champagne to the 1000 member. Kindlebration!!

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I believe, but don't hold me to it that Harvey or Leslie said the members page lags behind for some reason.  It is posted somewhere in this thread. Betsy yo will definitely have to send flowers, balloons or champagne to the 1000 member. Kindlebration!!
> 
> Linda


Maybe all 3! Maybe (just a thought) Harvey, could we give the 1000th member a Kindleboards shirt? I'd be glad to kick in!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great idea Betsy! Harvey I will gladly chip in too. 

Linda


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite thing is INFO!! Fast and reliable information on all things Kindle!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe (just a thought) Harvey, could we give the 1000th member a Kindleboards shirt? I'd be glad to kick in!


I'm trying to restrain them, but knowing this, my cat Figaro and my dog Bailey want to register! Anything for a t-shirt


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My understanding on the member count is this...

The stats at the bottom of the home page gives the total overall member count since the board began. This would include anyone who ever registered as a member, even if they are no longer here. That count will only increase, never decrease.

The member list page shows the number of current registered members. This is a fluctuating number based on active, current registered membership.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

*ONE member from 1000!! ONE member from 1000!!*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes! We are at 999..!

(I use the number displayed at the bottom of the forum index (main page) as the "official count" of KindleBoards members. That is also the number displayed when you click on the stat's icon to go to the statistics page. It's an accurate count of anyone who has been or is a KindleBoards member.)

So the next member who registers will be our 1,000th member!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the champagne cooling in the cooler...

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have the champagne cooling in the cooler...
> 
> L


And Betsy has flowers and balloons! 

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe I'll go over to the Amazon board, spread a little spam around and see if I can harvest member 1000.  

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie!  I thought we'd rehabilitated you!  No Backsliding.  

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

AND MEMBER NUMBER 1000 IS....

DEBZIGO!

Welcome Deb! We are glad you are here! Let me go find your first prize!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome Debzigo! My man Hugh has some roses for you!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

*Welcome and congrats debzigo on being Kindleboards 1000 member!!!* *WOO HOO!!!*

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Debzigo--

The entire Kindleboards community celebrates your arrival!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

People, People, People!

You're going to _scare _her!!!

 Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

YAY!!! Maragrita time!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope y'all didn't scare her off.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello DebZigo and welcome to KindleBoards!! Congrats on being the 1000th person to join KindleBoards!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And welcome to Bonnie, member 1001!

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Doesn't she get a year's supply of ice cream or something?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wahoo, Bonnie's still on line!  Welcome Bonnie!!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Bonnie, don't be overwhelmed! We are a friendly bunch...LOL

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

*prays to the God of T-shirts on Bonnie's behalf*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Bonnie and welcome to our obsession.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Maybe I'll go over to the Amazon board, spread a little spam around and see if I can harvest member 1000.
> 
> L


   

LOL funny!

Marci


----------

